# People are such JERKS



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

So I was walking Ozzy. Big deal. Whoo. 

There's this guy in our neighborhood with a Weimereiner (sp?) and I already know he's a jerk. One time Aiden got out (Mom let him out on accident, oops), and he FLIPPED out. Saying we need to control our ******* dogs and it's people like us that shouldn't own dogs, blah blah blah. 

I was going to play fetch with Ozzy, but he was there. So instead, I walked through and headed home. He said, "Great, a dressed up ankle biter." (Ozzy was in his jacket - it was cold out, I wish I took my jacket). 

I'm fed up with people calling him an ankle biter. I walked up to him and said, "_Excuse_ me? My 'ankle biter' is actually a _POMERANIAN,_ and a well behaved one at that! So you can shut the h*** up and mind your own d*** business!" During this time, Ozzy sat right next to me, and his dog sat there waiting for him to throw the frisbee. 

Then I walked away and he stood there dumbfounded. I think the way I'm dressed helped in my favor. Haha. 

Not the best approach, but I'm sick of just 'ignoring' people who think they're better than everyone else. Kick in happy pills, kick in happy pills, kick in happy pills.....


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

wow what a jerk. There's a guy like that in my neighborhood he lets his little poodle type dog come walking up to every dog that it comes across and Dodger hates this dog he wanted to kill this dog just because of the rude way it walks up. I've already asked the guy twice nicely to keep his dog on a shorter leash, but he keeps letting his dog walk all over the place. next time his dog comes within two feet of me i'm punting it like a football. I figured it's better than having my dog eat it for dinner. Dodge is a very sweet dog to other dogs big and small just for some reason he hates this dog. So I feel your pain.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Im more of a smartass. 

I dont let people get to me..but I sure do apparently get to them from death threats, lots of cussing, yelling, wanting to fight, ect..

I guess I jspust have a way with words.. Cant beat em, join em! Make fun time


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uh-oh, I think of little dogs as anklebiters too. I would have to be really annoyed with the dog to actually say it out loud where the person could hear me. 

I have wash and wear dogs that can be out in any weather in their birthday suits. I understand that some breeds do not have the double coat that our breed has, and that their owners have to compensate if they want them to live in this climate. So, I try not to give any funny looks when I see a miniature dachsund or whatever in a sweater.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I can understand people not liking the idea of doggy-dressup, but to express it aloud is uncalled for. Especially if I'm just walking by, not even talking to him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It was rude. He probably did not see it as rude. The next time you see him with his kid, say, "Great, a dressed up hoodlum."


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

selzer said:


> Uh-oh, I think of little dogs as anklebiters too. I would have to be really annoyed with the dog to actually say it out loud where the person could hear me.


lol i call them squeeker dogs


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I always assume people are joking when they say things that can be taken two ways...it's less stressful.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

When Baby was a puppy he didn't have much hair, probably because of his Immune system problems. Since we had several nasty cold fronts move in that year, I had a blast buying him various sweaters to keep warm in. He loved being in them ; when dressed up he would strut around like **** of the walk. My favorite was the Black Sweater with the Red zig zags. it was spiffy. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

People suck, it's a way of life anymore and it's sad. I hate people who think they are better than everyone else.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I usually don't respond to these kinds of posts, but you're young and I've read several of them lately.

You need to be careful talking to people the way you do. You don't know these people, and I guarantee you that you have no idea what goes on in this world - no matter how nice your neighborhood is. Take it from someone who does know what goes on out there - next time someone makes a comment about your or your dog, either don't respond at all or say "thank you" politely and be on your way.

One day you're going to say something to the wrong person and being a young female, it isn't going to go well for you. Please be careful, and don't take such offense to what people think of your dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I probably would have said "His outfit costs more than yours" or "At least he has style".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> When Baby was a puppy he didn't have much hair, probably because of his Immune system problems. Since we had several nasty cold fronts move in that year, I had a blast buying him various sweaters to keep warm in. He loved being in them ; when dressed up he would strut around like **** of the walk. My favorite was the Black Sweater with the Red zig zags. *it was spiffy*.
> 
> Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


 

OMG someone else who says spiffy!!! i'm so excited now lol. Okay back on topic. Honestly i call little dogs ankle biters. then it goes up to calf biters. knee biters. hips biters (GSD, dobermans ect) then its up to dogs like Great Danes and Irish wolfhounds which fall into the "play nice they are head biters". my dogs always go for the knees though so their kinda goofy in where they sit. Some dogs dont have the double coat thing going on and i can understand dressing up a short coated breed or one who doesnt have hit full coat yet like Ozzy. This guy was rude and really should just learn to keep his mouth shut. Even his weim would probably be grateful for a jacket as he is a short coated breed that DOESNT have the undercoat to help regulate his temps in colder weather.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I usually don't respond to these kinds of posts, but you're young and I've read several of them lately.
> 
> *You need to be careful talking to people the way you do.* You don't know these people, and I guarantee you that you have no idea what goes on in this world - no matter how nice your neighborhood is. Take it from someone who does know what goes on out there - next time someone makes a comment about your or your dog, either don't respond at all or say "thank you" politely and be on your way.
> 
> One day you're going to say something to the wrong person and being a young female, it isn't going to go well for you. Please be careful, and don't take such offense to what people think of your dog.


I normally am. I usually either ignore them or say something back that's unoffensive, but I went off of my medicine about two months ago because I felt it wasn't doing anything, but after a little while, I realized that it WAS doing something, so now I'm working my way back up to my normal dosage. I have bipolar depression, and have serious issues controling my anger. I slip into rages quite often, so I'm waiting for my meds to kick back in fully before I get myself in trouble....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I normally am. I usually either ignore them or say something back that's unoffensive, but I went off of my medicine about two months ago because I felt it wasn't doing anything, but after a little while, I realized that it WAS doing something, so now I'm working my way back up to my normal dosage. *I have bipolar depression*, and have serious issues controling my anger. *I slip into rages quite often*, so I'm waiting for my meds to kick back in fully before I get myself in trouble....


 
sounds like what my doctor said my deal was. not sure i want to do medications though.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I normally am. I usually either ignore them or say something back that's unoffensive, but I went off of my medicine about two months ago because I felt it wasn't doing anything, but after a little while, I realized that it WAS doing something, so now I'm working my way back up to my normal dosage.


OMG they have medication that makes the world more tolerable?? Where have I been?  
But seriously, Rerun is right... I too learned the hard way to just play nice with the rest of the world when not behind a keyboard  It was fun when I could mis-spend my youth pierceing my face and cladding scantily, then scurry home to my parents' house and have my dad and dogs there which were a force to be reckoned with... but for a while I was on my own quickly learned to shut my mouth, put some clothes on and just smile when "spoken to". 
I occasionally still let my driving finger slip for old time's sake and find myself followed to the grocery store parking lot... luckily there are many other grocery stores in our neighborhood  However, for the sake of my dogs, house, car (and my bf is getting tired of finishing fights I start), I try to be on my best behavior.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I own a pom too! Really excellent little dogs. His name is Kobie and he is 4 years old and weighs in at a whopping 4lbs. When people talk poorly about little dogs I let Kobie do the talking (or dancing and tail wagging in his case). Kobie is a very well socialized little dog who has never met an enemy. Nobody has ever met Kobie (even the small dog haters) and NOT liked him. He is super outgoing and pleasant. 
So long story short . . . make Ozzy a breed ambassador!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I usually don't respond to these kinds of posts, but you're young and I've read several of them lately.
> 
> You need to be careful talking to people the way you do. You don't know these people, and I guarantee you that you have no idea what goes on in this world - no matter how nice your neighborhood is. Take it from someone who does know what goes on out there - next time someone makes a comment about your or your dog, either don't respond at all or say "thank you" politely and be on your way.
> 
> One day you're going to say something to the wrong person and being a young female, it isn't going to go well for you. Please be careful, and don't take such offense to what people think of your dog.


I'm sorry, but I had to reply to this. 

I'm a young female as well, and I speak my mind when someone insults me or my dog like this, too. I know what goes on in the world, I'm not naive or oblivious, but I'm not going to be walked all over because I'm afraid of what someone could say or do to me being a young girl. I carry a knife and mace on my walks, have taken a self-defense class, and I'm not afraid to use any of it if I had to. 

Just my input.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm sorry, but I had to reply to this.
> 
> I'm a young female as well, and I speak my mind when someone insults me or my dog like this, too. I know what goes on in the world, I'm not naive or oblivious, but I'm not going to be walked all over because I'm afraid of what someone could say or do to me being a young girl. I carry a knife and mace on my walks, have taken a self-defense class, and I'm not afraid to use any of it if I had to.
> 
> Just my input.


I'm going to have to agree with you.

I am a young girl as well (22 years old and proud of it) and I do not let anyone walk all over me. I dont give a hoot who you are, your not going to get away with insulting me or my dog. I dont take crap, I speak what's on my mind and I dont back down. I'm not afraid.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I bet Ozzy looked super cute in his outfit! I agree the guy seems like a butthead anyways.

I am dying to get Molly this pink vest I saw, it would look so adorable on her(That will be the ONLY clothing she will wear!) I think you should also be careful. I would say make some funny comment, like "At least he looks better than you." but it might be best to say "Thank you I love my ankle biter"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i have trouble keeping my mouth shut and my opinions to myself. I dont take insults regarding me, my family or my dogs. I'm 23 and female as well. Yes things can happen but they can happen whether you day anything or not. My dogs are well behaved. If someone is insulting myself or them, they better have a good reason behind it. They WILL get a piece of my mind.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks like our generation has some strong minded girls.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> It looks like our generation is raising strong minded girls.


You can be strong minded without putting yourself in harm's way. I not that much older than the rest of you (26) but I agree with Rerun.

Too many people these days can't control themselves and will kill people over the stupidest thing. 

To me, a strong minded WOMAN is one who knows when to keep their mouth shut, shake her head and move on and when to pick her battles. Arguing with an ignorant stranger gets you nowhere fast and potentially somewhere bad faster. And it has nothing to do with how old or young you are.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> You can be strong minded without putting yourself in harm's way. I not that much older than the rest of you (26) but I agree with Rerun.
> 
> Too many people these days can't control themselves and will kill people over the stupidest thing.
> 
> To me, a strong minded WOMAN is one who knows when to keep their mouth shut and when to pick their battles. Arguing with an ignorant stranger gets you nowhere fast and potentially somewhere bad faster. And it has nothing to do with how old or young you are.


I do not value my life like most of you do, I dont care if I live or die, it's whatever to me. If I died today and had a chance to come back I wouldn't. So I speak my mind and I dont back down. I refuse to listen to insults and not do anything about them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> You can be strong minded without putting yourself in harm's way. I not that much older than the rest of you (26) but I agree with Rerun.
> 
> Too many people these days can't control themselves and will kill people over the stupidest thing.
> 
> To me, a strong minded WOMAN is one who knows when to keep their mouth shut, shake her head and move on and when to pick her battles. Arguing with an ignorant stranger gets you nowhere fast and potentially somewhere bad faster. And it has nothing to do with how old or young you are.


 
my husband keeps me from meeting his superiors because he's afraid i'll offend someone. I know when to keep my mouth shut despite not wanting to sometimes. I hate picking my battles but i do. Sometimes though, people just need to be told off.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I do not value my life like most of you do, I dont care if I live or die, it's whatever to me. If I died today and had a chance to come back I wouldn't. So I speak my mind and I dont back down. I refuse to listen to insults and not do anything about them.


Who would take care of your furry family? I'm sorry you feel that way and I urge you to do something about it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Who would take care of your furry family? I'm sorry you feel that way and I urge you to do something about it.


Their futures are already planned out. I know who gets what animal and those people know as well. They have all agreed to take the animals that I would want them to care of.

I'm not suicidal, I just dont care, I've been through enough crap in this world that if it ended today I wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I'm not suicidal, I just dont care, I've been through enough crap in this world that if it ended today I wouldn't be disappointed.


Almost the same thing isn't it? People who don't care tend to be more careless with their lives and while you may not be actively trying to end it, you aren't actively trying not to. Don't mean to take this thread in a completely different direction but trust me, it's never as bad as it seems and you should care.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I do not value my life like most of you do, I dont care if I live or die, it's whatever to me. If I died today and had a chance to come back I wouldn't. So I speak my mind and I dont back down. I refuse to listen to insults and not do anything about them.



I mean this in the kindest way possible. I've seen several of your posts about Rogue, how you're trying to help him to have a happy life and fit in with your dogs and yourself. 

At the very least, you should do the same for yourself or find a "people" you to do the same for you as you are doing for Rogue.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> You can be strong minded without putting yourself in harm's way. I not that much older than the rest of you (26) but I agree with Rerun.
> 
> Too many people these days can't control themselves and will kill people over the stupidest thing.
> 
> *To me, a strong minded WOMAN is one who knows when to keep their mouth shut and when to pick their battles.* Arguing with an ignorant stranger gets you nowhere fast and potentially somewhere bad faster. And it has nothing to do with how old or young you are.


x2.
I will never arm myself with a knife or mase because I will never have enough time in my day to win every pissing contest with every idiot I meet.
Just because one doesn't fight, doesn't mean the fight is lost. 
Think of it as letting your GSD win a fight with a small dog. Did it really win the fight or is it just going to get euthanized at the end of the day?


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Rerun said:


> I usually don't respond to these kinds of posts, but you're young and I've read several of them lately.
> 
> You need to be careful talking to people the way you do. You don't know these people, and I guarantee you that you have no idea what goes on in this world - no matter how nice your neighborhood is. Take it from someone who does know what goes on out there - next time someone makes a comment about your or your dog, either don't respond at all or say "thank you" politely and be on your way.
> 
> One day you're going to say something to the wrong person and being a young female, it isn't going to go well for you. Please be careful, and don't take such offense to what people think of your dog.


The trouble with this is in some neighborhoods being perceived as "weak" is just as bad, as it also leaves you looking vulnerable. Sometimes you have to stick up for yourself, as well as take proper precaution with self defense. This is just what I've experienced.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree w/ gsdraven and Jax's mom. I think you need to be assertive but choose your battles. That is wisdom. In the situation that started this thread I probably would have laughed like I was in on the joke. 
He wanted to get to you-and by acting the way you did you let him know he succeeded.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Kris10 said:


> I agree w/ gsdraven and Jax's mom. I think you need to be assertive but choose your battles. That is wisdom. In the situation that started this thread I probably would have laughed like I was in on the joke.
> He wanted to get to you-and by acting the way you did you let him know he succeeded.


This is what I was trying to say, though I do believe women in general can benefit from a self defense class or two, if not for anything other than a confidence booster and exercise.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Deuce said:


> People suck, it's a way of life anymore and it's sad. I hate people who think they are better than everyone else.


 
Haa! My thoughts exactly...People suck!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There are times to act strong and be a strong woman and know when its necessary to stick up for yourself.I have a bad temper(cops were called 3 times each time more cops.) but if someone is going to make a silly comment like the man in this situation, it is not something to get your panties in a bunch about. He was being an ignorant idiot. I will turn 19 in a week and I know its necessary to stick up for my dogs, my family, my friends, and myself(I have many times).

Now if he was threatening your dog and you then you need to stick up for yourself.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am now an older single female. I think that to view the world as a scarey place where everyone is out to get you, makes you a victim anyway. 

I do not usually respond to rude comments because I consider the source and do not usually think they are worth my effort, but, I am NOT afraid of anyone. Sorry. Life is too short to walk around terrified of your own shadow.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm with Sue.. I have been known to smart off and wish I hadn't later, but that is because I was rude and misconstrued a comment. I'm not worried about someone following me home or to the store or anywhere else. I'm not afraid when the big scary man comes to knock on my door - I don't hide and pretend that I'm not home like my neighbors.



If someone says something rude and flip, I'll be flip right back. If they want to get in my face about it, then I'll react right back.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can stand up for yourself without being offensive to the person. Attack their words, not them. You'll find yourself getting in less trouble, and you won't stoop to their level.

I believe that whenever someone does or says something that is hurtful to someone else, they need to be corrected for it by the rest of society. Ignoring it makes them think it's acceptable for them to do it and they are special because they alone can get away with it. It's like people who steal things for the sake of stealing things, they get a thrill over not getting in trouble for doing something unacceptable. 

If we all stood up for ourselves, I think there would be far less people looking around for a cheap shot at someone. Most people are not looking for confrontation when they are rude to a perfect stranger, they are looking to get away with it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> You can stand up for yourself without being offensive to the person. Attack their words, not them. You'll find yourself getting in less trouble, and you won't stoop to their level.
> 
> I believe that whenever someone does or says something that is hurtful to someone else, they need to be corrected for it by the rest of society. Ignoring it makes them think it's acceptable for them to do it and they are special because they alone can get away with it. It's like people who steal things for the sake of stealing things, they get a thrill over not getting in trouble for doing something unacceptable.
> 
> If we all stood up for ourselves, I think there would be far less people looking around for a cheap shot at someone. Most people are not looking for confrontation when they are rude to a perfect stranger, they are looking to get away with it.


I agree with this.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Glacier said:


> The trouble with this is in some neighborhoods being perceived as "weak" is just as bad, as it also leaves you looking vulnerable. Sometimes you have to stick up for yourself, as well as take proper precaution with self defense. This is just what I've experienced.


Yes, but if you don't have the ability to back up your words, then you better hope the person stops at just words. Standing up for yourself is great, but be prepared to do it fully or don't do it at all.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rerun said:


> Yes, but if you don't have the ability to back up your words, then you better hope the person stops at just words. Standing up for yourself is great, but be prepared to do it fully or don't do it at all.


Have no problem with that! As my Grandmother says "Don't let your mouth write checks that your butt can't cash"


----------

